# Sawstop, what did you get and how much did you pay.



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

If you don't mind sharing can you tell me which sawstop you got and how much you paid? Is the extra money for the 3HP worth it?


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I got the 3hp PCS, paid the standard 2899 + sales tax. Also added the integrated mobile base, which I think was $160. I highly recommend the mobile base, as it makes moving the saw a breeze.

The 1.75hp cabinet version came out right after I bought mine. I haven't used a 1.75hp saw before, so I can't say if it's worth it or not. If you plan on cutting a lot of hard or thick (6/4 and up) material, and have 220V available in your shop, I'd go for the 3hp. That being said, you don't hear a lot of folks with the 1.75hp contractor version saying it feels underpowered.

The pricing is strictly controlled by Sawstop - retailers aren't allowed to sell it for any less and discounts always exclude it…so basically you're going to pay the same everywhere unless you are buying used. Best case scenario is if you buy from a place where you do a lot of business they might throw in a freebie…


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

It just kills me knowing me that I can get a 3hp for much less than the sawstop, I could get a 3hp for the price of the sawstop contractor saw but the whole not cutting off my finger thing makes me feel that the extra price is worth it even if I get just the contractor saw.

Can you upgrade the motor on the contractor saw to a 3hp?


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, it is a little troublesome knowing you could save $1,500 or so and still end up with a fantastic 3hp saw. $1,500 buys a lot of other toolage or wood.

Haven't seen any info on upgrading the 1.75hp Sawstops with a new motor…give SS a call and ask 'em. They're great to talk to.


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

If you compare apples to apples.. there is no difference in the price of the sawstop 3 hp cabinet saw, and the Delta unisaw. They are both very good saws, for he same money. The safety feature is added bonus. 
I went through the entire comparission a couple months ago, and ended up with the industrial 3 hp Sawstop - no regrets.. it is a great saw.

Gator


----------



## barryvabeach (Jan 25, 2010)

IMHO, the PCS is the best price / value of the Sawstop. The ICS is very heavy duty, but carries a fairly high price premium. The contractor is a great saw, and is much better built than most contractor saws, but again, has a fairly high premium over comparable saws. Even if you ignore the saw brake, the PCS is competitively priced. While the Unisaw is made in the USA and has a few advantages, it can't match the above table dust collection or adjustments on the SS ( check the manual - it has a very detailed set of instruction on how to adjust just about everything, and most are very precise.) I didn't get the mobile base since I didn't expect to move it much, and haven't moved it since I got it. I have the 3 hp, but would guess the 1.75 would work fine. BTW, the first time I heard about the SS, the guy I know that had used the ICS said, ignoring the saw brake, it is an excellent saw, and I have had the same impression with the PCS, they really engineered some great features, like on the saw storage for the riving knife and miter gauge, and unbelievably well written, and illustrated manual, and excellent customer service.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Charles Neil has posted a few vidoes on the Sawstop. You might wanna check them out.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHNUdtgN4Tc.........1.75 hp


----------



## jdt (Jan 18, 2010)

I've had my ICS 3hp for over 2 years now and with all the accessories it was right at 4 grand, which included 9% Oklahoma sales tax. A lot for a table saw but the older I get the more I want a back up for my inattentive moments. I treat the saw as if it has no safety feature, but I did trip it a year ago with the tip of a finger. Admittedly it would not have resulted in a very significant injury even with a regular saw because the blade was just barely through a board I was resawing when I, for some unknown reason, other than stupidity, put my hand on top of the board to help it push through. No blood but the blade stopped immediately and disappeared.

I rip a bunch of 5/4 poplar for furniture frames and, as others have said, even without the safety feature it is one fine saw.


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

Agallant - I own the contractor Sawstop and I haven't had any issues cutting hardwoods. The saw is top notch. I've used other top brands and the Sawstop is as good as any of them. The Sawstop customer service can not be matched. As far as the 3hp version goes, I think it's overkill for most.


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I bought my sawstop because I felt it was the best saw for the money when I was looking. I went to purchase the PCS, but was offered such a good deal on the ICS, I took it. It was a little more saw than I was looking for, but for almost the same money I got the heavier saw. I am very happy with it.
It has nothing to do with social, political, or financial status.. it has everything to do with, in my opinion purchasing a very good saw.

Gator


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

CharlieL wrote:

"If your rich, and like to promote more goverment rediculous regulations in everyone lives, and are anti American blue collar worker, then the SawStop is probably for you."

I like the way that LumberJocks can be so supportive of the buying decisions of others.

Happy New Year to you, Charlie !!!


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

Neil, I wish you'd stop being so shy and say what's on your mind. ;-)

Back to the topic of the thread, I have the 3hp PCS. The 1.75hp wasn't available when I bought my saw, but to do it again I'd still buy the same saw. To me, it seems that 3hp is the industry standard for high-end cabinet saws. I probably don't need that much hp, but I would hate to spend that much on a saw and want more power 2 years from now. These saws are great machines and hold their own vs any of their competitors.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I buy things from illegal immigrants. Hopefully I don't stick my finger in the saw instead of the wood. "Be careful out there, use a splitter, feather board and push stick" There's no reason you should be cut by any tool in your shop!!


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

So back to the original question of the post… get the best saw you are able to buy, and in my opinion if it is an option 3 hp is the way to go. I also have a Delta 1.75 hp hybrid saw ( for sale) and although it is a good saw, it does not compare to the 3hp sawstop. There is really no difference in price between a high end cabinet saw and the sawstop, as far as cabinet saws, I don't know about the contractor model. So if you are looking at a cabinet saw, it is features not price that seperate them.

Just go to the reviews about sawstop and other table saws, there are many good intelligent discussions about them all. Good luck with your decision agallant, I am sure you will enjoy your new saw what ever you decide to buy.

Gator


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

You are way too kind CHUCKY CHEESE. I think you should take Charlie's advice and buy a Delta Saw then you can spend, who knows how much on his HVAC plate (that took him a year to perfect; that's right an entire YEAR) and call it the answer to tablesaw dust. Obviously any other solution to tablesaw dust is LAME… just ask him, he knows it all. He's got 30years of jaw flapping.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Appears as usual, someone asks a simple question and it turns into a pissing match. It's a new year folks,lets all try to work together.


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

Howie you're right but I must say I tried to ignore this guy while helping a fellow Lumberjock build his own SawStop cabinet. We're obviously NOT the same person as I would've BLOCKED this guy from the blog ( http://lumberjocks.com/zzzzdoc/blog/18744 ). Chuck was obviously trying to push his hvac plate on us and kept at it. When none of us took the bait he got upset and started in on the offensive talk.

I'll try to go back to doing what I started doing and what many people have told me to do (via private emails) and that is … "it's best to ignore CharlieL (aka WoodChuck)". Judging from the emails that I have received, I'm guessing this guy isn't making too many friends.

FYI Lumberjocks ~ there is more than one answer to dust collection on a contractor saw and what I have seems to be capturing 99% of the dust under the saw and I'm now tackling the dust on top of the saw (the dust that the blade throws upwards depending on the cut you're making) as I just ordered SawStops newly designed blade guard which is a sweet design.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Yep, it's worth the extra money…......just saying.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I am going to invoke the thread killer. Thank you everyone for your input. I am going to go with the 3hp version I lime the extra power and I feel if I went with the contractor version I would feel the need to "upgrade".

For the sawstop haters I just want to say that I am going with the sawstop because I use my table say for most everything including cross cutting. Since it is the one tool I use the most of the time I figure that I will go with the safest tool I can get. It is the right decision for me, I can't speek for others


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent choice Agallant. You won't regret this purchase. The second you open the box to assemble it you'll be AMAZED.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Deleted my original post for the sake of sanity..

Good choice on your Saw Stop purchase. You wont regret spending the extra money for the 3HP version. If you can afford the technology I say go for it. Why not have that extra measure of safety. Good Luck with your new saw.


----------



## semi75 (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I have about the crappiest table saw known to man and I'm still to cheap to upgrade just yet so my comment is more to the safety component argument. I really don't see how SawStop is un American. I think it is capitalism at it's best, you pay a premium price for a component you want, it's a choice and very well worth it to some.

Charlie, I've learned from a few of your posts but think about your logic on the bike helmets, you are basically saying safety features are girly but then talking about a meat cutter paying the price for removing a guard. It was their choice, they made it and have to live with it. I do the same with decisions I make everyday, we all do. Complaining about someone wanting to buy a SawStop is akin to complaining about someone buying a $400 motorcycle helmet, they aren't required at least here in KY but they are a good idea and a choice. Riding a bike is a dangerous hobby, man up and don't wreck? I'm not wanting to start a fight but I don't get the logic.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Not so sure what made you so bitter towards the rest of the world, Charlie, but no part of my post was in any way a "scare sales tactic" for Sawstop. I own a Powermatic 2000, a nice saw, but just like most of the other saws, still dangerous. I never once blamed the saw, it was ALL my fault, not quite sure what you were reading…. As for the technology that Sawstop offers, I wish I would have spent a little more and gotten it! It's kind of like seat belts and airbags that you pay for when you buy a car, you dont see the value…unless you have to use them!!!!!! Even safe drivers have accidents! As for you getting tired of reading the posts relating to Sawstop and HF, a real simple solution, DON'T READ THEM!!!! As for your dust collection "invention", congratulations! Now patent it, sell it, and quit harping on it!! Wow, such bitterness….....


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

What is HF?


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Harbor Freight


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

HF=Harbor Freight which sells chinese knockoffs on a lot of items. Like others have stated, you can get some real gems there and some real stinkers. I use them for consumables mostly. Glue brushes,nitrel gloves etc. although I did just buy a HVLP sprayer(complete spray system) based on things I have read here. For the price if it bombs I'm not out much(85.00-on sale 74.95- 20% coupon…59 bucks and change plus tax)
BTW, others have pointed out if you compare apples and apples(same items) some of the "brand" name tools have identical parts and instruction manuals.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Can someone give menthe link to the dust collector thing?


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

Search Bill Pentz

Best information you can get about dust collection…


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

Most of the big brand names sell their stuff under different names and packaging.. it is called better market share. Dewalt, Delta, Porter Cable.. they are all Black & Decker, who is famous for offshore products.. now this should be good for another round of hate and discontent…

And Ron… damn.. you need to put something on that finger buddy….


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Say Ron,

I almost lost a thumb on a Delta and did a finger that was not quite, but close, to what yours looked like on a Pm 66. It was also my fault both times. While the ER doc was prepping my finger for the surgeon, my wife showed up at the er and told me to order that new saw with the safety feature. Soooooo! I bought a Sawstop. Now there's room for some error. I bought the ICS 3hp. with the 56" rail for $3,800. What I did not know when I order it was what a beautiful machine the ICS is. It made my 66 look like junk. Its the finest American-style Table saw available. Its worth $3,800 without the safety feature.


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

Outstanding…. more happy SawStop owners. The only thing I haven't tested on my SawStop is the brake system and I have no plans to anytime soon. Now that I have a Sawstop I can now "blame" the saw if I cut off my finger; that is if I don't disable the safety feature


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I have not tested mine either, but the dealer gave me a test cartridge so I could if I wanted to, with the neigbors cat of course, not my finger..

As far as cutting my hand on a saw.. it is kind of like my kids when something gets broken.. I never said it was their fault.. I said I was going to blame them.. LOL

Gator


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Woodchuck..if your sick of people calling your tin box with a hole in it an HVAC fitting, then obviously you have a problem with reality. If you want accolades then go start your own website, you can call it Woodchuck invents dust collection…like nobody ever had the idea to put a box with a 4" port on thier saw before..why don't you do us all a favor and quit LJ's again and go become a member of some meat cutting website..I read teddth66's thread about their saw stop cabinet. You offered your idea, and they thanked you politely and moved on with their discussion and when they didn't fall off their chairs with amazement about your breakthrough dust collection invention ( quite frankly, your idea just didn't work with what they were designing) you started attacking them and making stupid comments like a child that doesn't get attention. Then you post that rant above like a child stomping his feet. What do you want from us? OK your metal box with a port on it is the finest metal box with a port on it that I have ever seen..does that make you happy now? geez…


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Brad… I've had many people contact me and say "ignore WoodChuck". As you saw I tried to ignore him because I sensed his intent. I really don't know what ChuckleHead wanted us to do; scrap the cabinet idea, sell the SStop, buy a Delta saw and contact him about designing a custom "dust hood"? Yeah, that's going to happen. The guy doesn't understand our goal with the cabinet not only did we want to tackle the dust issue (and I did) but I also wanted to add storage and add a built in router table on the end. He thinks my solution failed as if he's built one in the past. Unfortunately after "30 years of woodworking experience" he has nothing to show us but he has plenty of time to FLAP HIS JAW.


----------

